# How to Lose Abdominal Fat and Why You Should Do This?



## PeteM.2020 (Apr 21, 2020)

It?s not uncommon to have people arriving at the gym desperate to learn  how to lose abdominal fat.  It has been called many things and the most  prevalent is the dreaded, ?Middle Age Spread?.  It?s a term that  describes the belly fat that appears and hangs on as we reach our 40?s.   It has gone from being a common sign of middle age to a warning sign  for greater health hazards.  The bottom line is if you?re affected by  belly fat, it?s critical that you learn how to lose abdominal fat.   

The medical community has linked excess abdominal fat with serious  health risks like Type 2 Diabetes, heart disease, hypertension, and  forms of cancer, along with a series of organ problems.

In learning about how to lose abdominal fat, you need to first know that  there are two types of abdominal fat: Subcutaneous, which is the fat  you can grab with your hands and is just under the skin; and visceral  fat which surrounds the intestines and abdominal organs. Visceral fat is  more dangerous.  So there?s more than just vanity reasons concerned  with learning how to lose abdominal fat ? your health is at stake.  The  good news is that both types of abdominal fat can be lost with the right  diet and exercise program.  Once you learn what and how much to eat,  your body will respond by burning the excess fat deposits.  It?s a  win-win situation; you lose the unsightly abdominal fat and gain a  healthier lifestyle.

In order to get results and learn how to lose abdominal fat, you have to  target both diet and exercise.  The diet will create the fat burning  and the exercise will speed up your metabolism so your muscle tissue  develops.  When combined, the result is you will eliminate both types of  the abdominal fat.


*Dieting to Lose Abdominal Fat*

Be careful with drastically reducing your calorie intake because this  may work against you.  You want to make sure that you?re eating healthy  food choices, but a drastic reduction can activate your body?s internal  metabolism response to preserve it in times of famine.  When that  happens, your body may begin storing more fat because the drastic  reduction indicates a famine is eminent.   
In order to avoid this, reduce your calories to between 1,800 and 2,000  calories per day, this is just below the maintenance levels and will get  results.   


One of the most effective things which help as you learn how to lose  abdominal fat is to keep a diet log.  Keep track of what you eat to get  an accurate calorie count.  It?s a good idea to start this a week before  you start your plan so you have an idea of where to start cutting  calories.


When you begin cutting things from your diet, start by getting rid of  unhealthy carbohydrates or oils, refined sugars, starches and grains are  sources of simple carbohydrates and will sabotage your dieting.   Eliminate bread made from flour or any type of pasta and processed rice.


Skip unhealthy prepared foods that you, that is, those that only require  warming before serving. These are normally filled with chemical  preservatives, including high-fructose corn syrup.
Your diet should consist of fresh fruits and vegetables, unprocessed  meats, poultry and fish.  Avoid alcoholic beverages they are loaded with  empty calories which convert to sugar.  This is hazardous to your by  our metabolism and packs on the pounds. 


Another thing you want to cut is your carbohydrates.  Reduce them to no  more than fifty grams a day until you begin losing weight.  Read the  package labels on everything you eat or drink to be sure you stay within  the fifty grams. 


After you reach your ideal weight, you may want to slowly elevate your  carb intake until you stop losing abdominal fat.  You?re likely to find  this is your maintenance point.
When you start your exercise regimen, your protein intake should  increase to about 25% of your calories.  As you progress on your plan  for how to lose abdominal fat, you want to eat protein-rich foods like  eggs, unprocessed beef, organ meats, pork, chicken, fish, beans and  other legumes.
Be careful with soy, it?s not a good source of protein since it isn?t a  good biological match to human flesh.  It takes a large amount of soy  products to get the amount of essential amino acids needed to build  tissue. 


*Exercising to Lose Abdominal Fat
*

Strength and resistance training will build your muscles and increase  the calorie consumption of your system.  The benefits are tremendous and  well worth committing yourself to an exercise program.  Consider  teaming up with a trainer and maximize your results with a good weight  training program. 


You now have another element to your bodybuilding plan and a clear plan  for how to lose abdominal fat.  Put your plan in action and watch as you  get rid of the abdominal fat forever!


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 18, 2020)

It's hard to target a specific area. Your body will lose fat as a whole.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 25, 2020)

Spot fat reduction is only possible with liposuction. You can't target a specific area. Your body will lose fat as a whole. If and when you start getting fat your belly is the first place you start to notice, then if and when you drop the body fat, your belly will be the last place to lose it. Next thing is finding out the best way to drop body fat. Well this answer is even easier, wait for it, wait for it? Eat less calories than what your body uses. That's it!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, reducing body fat is easy! That is to say, understanding how to lose body fat. Once you know what to focus on, then it becomes easy. However, with that, there is something that you?re probably not going to want to hear, but it is absolutely crucial for your success. Try to something good for your body and you will get the result soon.


----------



## waste (Jul 30, 2020)

How to get a flat stomach?

*Crunches/Sit ups*
Perhaps the easiest of them all and most beneficial for upper abdomen, crunches would be your first go-to for a flat tummy and a fitter you. All you need to do is lie down straight on the floor, holding your hands by your ears. Slowly bend your knees with your feet straight on the floor. Thereafter, lift your shoulders and upper back, up and away from the floor ensuring your face points towards the ceiling. Exhale as you go up and inhale as you return to the original position. 15-25 repetitions per day would be perfect to attain those washboard abs!
Crunches with twists
Perfect to get rid of those love handles caused after eating oodles of junk food, crunches with twists begin with simple crunches. The only difference being, one has to raise oneself up slowly and then twist one?s body from the waist for better results. Try to touch your left knee with your right elbow and vice versa 10-15 repetitions on each side can do wonders to your flabby tummy.
Hip lifts
Lie down on the floor with your arms by your sides. Place your palms downwards and your legs over your hips at 90 degrees. Lift your hips off the floor putting the pressure on your core muscles and let your legs point towards the ceiling. Then return to the starting position. 15-20 repetitions are ideal for a flat stomach.
*Pike and stretch*
Lie straight on the floor with your legs extended over your hips, then pull yourself up, like one would do while doing crunches. Ensure your hands reach towards your feet. Bring your arms back overhead, lowering your left leg towards the floor. Crunch up again with your hands reaching for your toes, bring your arms back overhead and lower your right leg towards the floor. Repeat 20 times for an unbelievably fit tummy. Play happy wheels game help flat stomach :d


*Side Plank*
Lie down on the floor, on your right side while your legs are extended and your feet and hips resting on the floor on top of each other. Place your right elbow directly under your shoulder. Contract your core muscles and lift your hips and knees off the floor. Hold for as long as you can and then return to the starting position. 10-15 repetitions per day are best if looking at having a flat tummy.


----------

